# Emergency VHF setup



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

The concept of this site is 'less is more', but not always..

Our trips lately have been way deep in the glades or a few miles off into the gulf, and I cant help but get a little nervous when the motor makes a funny sound,etc



That said, I have been wanting to hardwire a VHF with the ability to attach an antenna to pushpole in case of emergency or figure out a handheld method(but then the issue becomes making sure it is charged)


Looking to see some pictures or setups of VHF setups in center console skiffs(or any skiff for that matter) and what your pushpole antenna 'emergency kit' includes. Hopefully some others can benefit from this topic as well..it is a little hairy being out in the middle of nowhere running a creek and remembering that there is NO cell service and you are 40 miles from the nearest help


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

40 miles is a little "iffy" even with a high power rig with a "real" antenna 

You might be able to Squeak by with a 2 element "Beam" on a full power rig 

But a hand held you are Urinating in the wind !!!

So I will present 3 Viable options

#1 Spot #2 Rent a Sat Phone #3 Get your amateur Radio License and an HF Rig


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I was taught years ago that you simply carry with you an extra antenna cable, about 25 feet long. When in trouble and unable to reach out simply disconnect your antenna, re-fit the much longer cable to your radio, attach it to your antenna -then tie wrap it (or attach by any means needed) to the end of your pushpole - stand as high on your skiff as possible and you should be able to be heard.

There are some things to remember, though. The first item is that you may have to pole out to where you're in an open area (the coast is ideal....) since trees will absorb your signal... the second is that your best bet will always be the Coast Guard since their antenna setup is much higher than anyone else's.... lastly although handhelds are convenient -nothing beats a hardwired, 25 watt VHF when you're needing to get help... If you can reach the CG and stay on with them for a bit -they'll have your exact location by triangulation - but it's sure nice to be able to give them your exact lat/long co-ordinates from your own GPS on first contact. 

Hope this helps. I routinely run far into the backcountry (some times solo) each day I'm out of Flamingo or Everglades City - and this how I'm set up. To date, I've never needed it but it's helpful to remember that every time you turn the ignition switch and your motor starts up.... you're one day closer to the day when you turn that switch and nothing happens..... It's enough to make you want to be certain all your gear is 100% before you leave the dock....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

40 meter station Deep in the "Glades" I worked Maine and Europe on 25 watts


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

My emergency rig - 
Standard Horizon HX290 (comes with DC and AC charging cradle)
SMA to PL259 antenna connection adaptor
25' of RG58 cable with PL259 connectors soldered on
Metz Manta 6 stainless 36" VHF whip antenna
Duct tape.

Just under $200. It reaches Flamingo and EVC ranger stations from the Broad River mouth.

Be aware the rangers will come get you, but not your boat!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A few years back I cornered the ranger lieutenant at a public meeting and tried to make the case that rangers should be allowed to tow someone broken down (as long as there weren't any emergencies pending) since there aren't any towboats in that area at all (unless you're near Chokoloskee to the north or the northern keys in Florida Bay...and even then you won't want to hear just how much a tow from Marathon or Chokoloskee will cost.... You should have heard all the excuses he came up with (I showed him how each one could easily be overcome) before his final excuse allowed him to get away from me.... You'd have thought I was a molester offering to take his 14 year old daughter for an evening's entertainment....


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks for the replies all, bought a 25w hardwired VHF and put it in last night. For now it is mounted in the console, with no antenna. I will cut and make connections for a long 30' cable which can make it to the top of my 23 ft push pole.

Anxious to get it all hooked up and make a 'radio check' out there back in the sticks

Will be nice, knowing if something goes wrong, at least I can shoot off a message via vhf


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Someone in Everglades City should offer a Flat $100 (cash)
tow for a light skiff for up to 20 miles


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

When you get finished with your radio setup go to a Radio shop and get your SWR Checked !!!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

lpg said:


> The concept of this site is 'less is more', but not always..
> 
> Our trips lately have been way deep in the glades or a few miles off into the gulf, and I cant help but get a little nervous when the motor makes a funny sound,etc
> 
> ...


Good topic and thanks for posting. 

Other unpleasant aspects to consider are either a medical emergency or catastrophic hull failure in which case a PLB would be a good thing to have. Being tidal areas, it would be reassuring to know that the CG would provide the best response. CG Miami VHF can be picked up over 100nm Eastward; it's strange they haven't worked out adequate coverage within our own shores.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For the guy who'd like to hear of a $100 tow... you might consider that to be able to tow commercially you're going to need a towing endorsement on your captain's license and some pretty serious insurance to do that sort of stuff - so it won't come cheap.... If you check your boat insurance there's probably a towing benefit included (but it still will fall short of what the tow will cost.... For years I've towed anyone needing it - and never asked for a nickel (figure karma is important....).

As far as a PLB -I have one that's lanyarded to my belt and in my pocket every day on the water (with a son in the Coast Guard how could I refuse?). That big tower for CG-MIAMI is pretty much matched by the one at Ft. Myers for the Gulf side of the state, I believe - the Coasties don't fool around...


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> For the guy who'd like to hear of a $100 tow... you might consider that to be able to tow commercially you're going to need a towing endorsement on your captain's license and some pretty serious insurance to do that sort of stuff - so it won't come cheap.... If you check your boat insurance there's probably a towing benefit included (but it still will fall short of what the tow will cost.... For years I've towed anyone needing it - and never asked for a nickel (figure karma is important....).
> 
> As far as a PLB -I have one that's lanyarded to my belt and in my pocket every day on the water (with a son in the Coast Guard how could I refuse?). That big tower for CG-MIAMI is pretty much matched by the one at Ft. Myers for the Gulf side of the state, I believe - the Coasties don't fool around...


Wow I can't believe I haven't heard much or seen the PLBs yet.

Maybe it's not too late to ask for one for christmas


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have my DSC VHF hooked to GPS so 2 button pushes and distress call with coordinates goes out. DSC also continues to broadcast until acknowledged so if you have to hit the DSC and bail or bail out at least the radio is still trying to get help.

Somethings to remember
Your antenna is only as good as the connections to the cable and radio, so protect the ends of any emergency extension cable. Try to hold the antenna as straight up and down as you can and as high as you can.

Just because you can't hear anyone does not mean that no one can hear you, so don't give up calling in an emergency. Sometime the atmospheric conditions bounce signals further than the math would tell you they can reach. This is especially true of the CG with their big towers and Rescue 21 system, they should be covering out to 20NM.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

The other day I got yelled at by the coast guard for talking on my handheld to a buddy of mine. We were so deep in the backcountry I figured there was no way in hell anyone would overhear us. But the CG made it very clear they could and told us to switch channels, which we obviously did. The handhelds have longer range than I'd have though. Best I can figure I was about 15 miles from the Coast Guard's antenna station and transmitting on a 5 watt radio.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Big Brother is listening to you.....more than you know

Old Florida Bay guides trick (some of whom are real chatty cathys) for talking to nearby buddies about whats biting when out of cell range - remove the whip from the Metz and switch to low power. Wont blow up the radio like transmitting without any antenna hooked up and won't go far enough to bring the fleet down on your hot spot.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

jimsmicro said:


> The other day I got yelled at by the coast guard for talking on my handheld to a buddy of mine. .


Never had CG or other's say anything and I'm sure we are always within their range. Have you ever put your radio on like 68 to 72 and listen to what going on out there, pretty much all u hear is people talking to each other, or trying to, so long as you are not stepping on someoen elese conversation or using the well known monitored channels. Its so common many people have some quasi code for security.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

when I need discreet I use a pair of scrambled UHF ht's ...


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

As far as PLB, the one you want is an ACR AQUALINK. I have one and its is strapped to my autoinflate PFD, which I wear when boating solo. The Aqualink is $350 and autoinflate PFD is $99.


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

How about a delorme in reach. It's a subscription service. But rates aren't bad. Works everywhere. Even for a quick... "Hey, Good bite, going to be a little later..."

http://www.inreachdelorme.com/product-info/subscription-plans.php

There are dedicated CG bands and dedicated calling/distress bands (16.) And there are public bands. Talk all you want. Just use the right band. Look up the FCC band plans and use them accordingly.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Wolffie, those look pretty neat. Looks like it could serve as a backup GPS, a plb, and text device to simply stay in touch when out of cell coverage.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For those considering a PLB you might want to keep it on your person. In an emergency you might be in the water without your life jacket - or your boat.... Pretty nice knowing that at least they'll be able to find you in a pinch (or what's left of you....). By the way if anyone has to get in the water and will be separated from their boat, two items are worth more than gold... The first is a piece of rope to tie everyone together -the second is your cooler, since they float, contain fresh water (hopefully) and a cooler is a heck of a lot easier to see from a SAR chopper than you are.... That piece of line will also allow you to tie yourself to the cooler since you'll quickly tire of holding onto it.... Like I said - worth more than gold....


----------



## Last Flat (Dec 8, 2015)

I use the Inr-Reach SE messenger. It works very well, I'm able to send and receive text messages via sattelite when out of cell range.Plan is $10 a month. It has Boat US app that will connect me directly with them. I also carry a PLB and handheld in dicthbag. Out of Flamingo on the gulf coast I leave my VHF on channel 16 and can regularly hear CG Key West. Last time out I heard them talking to a guy in WW Bay who had got his boat stuck in the mangroves. They sent a ranger out to pick him up. (left the boat!)


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

krash said:


> Never had CG or other's say anything and I'm sure we are always within their range. Have you ever put your radio on like 68 to 72 and listen to what going on out there, pretty much all u hear is people talking to each other, or trying to, so long as you are not stepping on someoen elese conversation or using the well known monitored channels. Its so common many people have some quasi code for security.


We were using channel 16, the channel you'd use to hail other boats or communicate with the CG. Didn't figure we'd come anywhere close to being overheard by the CG but they have a monster antenna that will pick up even 5 watts deep in a creek I suppose.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

jimsmicro said:


> We were using channel 16, the channel you'd use to hail other boats or communicate with the CG. Didn't figure we'd come anywhere close to being overheard by the CG but they have a monster antenna that will pick up even 5 watts deep in a creek I suppose.


Channel 16 is emergency, channel 9 is hailing. Here is the listing http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/?pageName=mtvhf


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have an InReachSE and they are very cool. Nice to be able to send and receive text messages when out of cell coverage (which is most of the time for me). But I don't rely on that for my emergency plan. I have a PLB and handhled VHF.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

just charge it. the ACR handheld survival radio has long battery life. or you can get a handheld with AA tray and pop
in batteries when needed. standard horizon is great too.


----------

